# Somethings going right (1 Viewer)



## Olly Buckle (May 19, 2010)

I am getting used to my body going wrong all the time but today I went for a bone scan. The lady told me that since the last one in 2007 ther is no change in the bone density, my weight remains at 69 kilos and I have lost 1/2 cm in height, which is fairly negligable, I'm happy.


----------



## moderan (May 19, 2010)

Good to hear that something's going right somewhere.


----------



## Eluixa (May 19, 2010)

We likes good news! I wonder about the height thing though. How are they so precise?


----------



## terrib (May 19, 2010)

Glad to hear it, Olly....my last bone density test showed extreme thinning of my bones....so I was put on medicine that actually regrows bone...I didn't even know they had such a thing.


----------



## Like a Fox (May 19, 2010)

Of course they do Terrib, they had it at Hogwarts.


PS - Good to hear Olly 
I'm not looking forward to getting shorter. I've spent far too much time bragging about my height.


----------



## terrib (May 19, 2010)

I'm afraid to even ask what Hogwarts is...lol....


----------



## ash somers (May 19, 2010)

excellent news!


----------



## Like a Fox (May 19, 2010)

terrib said:


> I'm afraid to even ask what Hogwarts is...lol....


Haha. It's Harry Potter's school. They called it Skele-Gro, I believe.


----------



## Kat (May 20, 2010)

That's great news.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 20, 2010)

Olly Buckle said:


> I am getting used to my body going wrong all the time but today I went for a bone scan. The lady told me that since the last one in 2007 ther is no change in the bone density, my weight remains at 69 kilos and I have lost 1/2 cm in height, which is fairly negligable, I'm happy.


 
_Only in England_ could they measure distance vertically according to the metric system and horizontally according to the imperial system. You're half a centimetre shorter but you still get booked for exceeding the thirty miles per hour speed limit in a built-up area.

And I'm 2½ stone heavier than you. You need to put more cream on your porridge.

Seriously, mate, good on you. One of us had to get it right.


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 21, 2010)

It's a total mix up, the currency is decimal, only the doctor weighs in kilos, most people still talk stones and pounds, but best of all if you rent an allotment to grow your own veg they still measure it in chains.
 Personally I think it was crazy losing the twelve base system, 2,3,4,6,8and 9 are all whole fractions for a start, and it encourages people to think, some one got a calculator out the other day to work out how much 100 at 5p each would be. Doh.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 21, 2010)

That's a lady, innit?


----------



## Patrick (May 21, 2010)

Do you have problems with osteoporosis, Olly? The most beneficial thing you can do is to build up a bit of muscle with a workout programme to A. compensate for weaker bones and B. to strengthen the bone by the constant action of muscle and ligament on it. Makes all the difference. It doesn't even have to be all that strenuous.


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 21, 2010)

That is excellent advice Mermaid, I used to walk a lot, 10 to 15 miles a day, while I was ill last year I could berely manage 100 yards, now I am on the mend I am doing more again.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (May 22, 2010)

Good for you Olly! Hopefully it will stay that way for you.


----------

